
Silicon Valley Warms to Trump After a Chilly Start - raleighm
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/30/technology/silicon-valley-trump.html
======
eurticket
Love the part where Trumps criticism of Amazon, saying they are avoiding
paying their fair share of taxes and they respond with, well you signed the
bill??

